# Apodos, sobrenombres?



## kep

Pepe, Güicho, Beto, Paco o Pancho...

¿Qué nombres reciben esas formas en lugar de usar los nombres propios correspondientes a José, Luis, Alberto y Francisco?


----------



## gaspar_4444

kep said:


> Pepe, Güicho, Beto, Paco o Pancho...
> 
> ¿Qué nombres reciben esas formas en lugar de usar los nombres propios correspondientes a José, Luis, Alberto y Francisco?



Exactamente, Estos son sobrenombres o apodos:

Pepe
Paco
Pancho (a las personas que se llaman Francisco)

La verdad no tengo ni idea que es Güicho pero me parece que es mas usado en México, aca en Argentina no lo escuché nunca.

Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Para mí, español, _apodo_ es cuando a uno le ponen un _mote_, por ejemplo, si un hombre es alto, delgado y muy idealista, los vecinos del pueblo (o el lugar donde él trabaja o estudia, o en su círculo de amigos) le llamarán, por ejemplo, _El Quijote_, aunque por ejemplo se llame José, que José y Quijote no tienen nada que ver, mientras que por otro lado José y Pepe sí guardan relación.

Luego, para mí, _apodo_ no es lo que dices o no es sólo lo que dices, aunque, lógicamente, respeto que en tu país sí lo sea, si es el caso.

¿Qué son Paco, Pepe, Kiko, Ñaki, con respecto de Francisco, José, Francisco, Ignacio, etc.? No lo sé.


----------



## hosec

¿Qué son Paco, Pepe, Kiko, Ñaki, con respecto de Francisco, José, Francisco, Ignacio, etc.? No lo sé.[/quote]



Hola a todos:

_Paco_ y _Kiko_ con respecto a Francisco, _Toño_ a Antonio, _Quique_ a Enrique, _Loles_ y _Lola_ a Dolores, _Mamen_ a Carmen... son _hipocorísticos_ (creo que del griego "hipokoreo", o algo así, que vendría a significar "hablar como un niño").
Los niños no pronuncian ni sus nombres ni la mayoría de las palabras "adecuadamente", sino que hacen un cierto "acomodo" de la pronunciación a sus posibilidades. Así, un niño llamado Francisco pronuncia su nombre de modo parecido a "Panquico" o "Paquico" (como experiencia personal, he de decir que el hermano pequeño de un amigo mío decía, con dos años, que se llamaba "Panquihco" con la -s asimilada a la pronunciación de la k-). De ahí, a que se quede con _Paquico_ como nombe familiar no hay más que un paso. Cuando el ya de todos llamado _Paquico_ es un mocetón de veinticinco años, se queja de que lo sigan llamando con un diminutivo (al menos, eso parece el -_ico_ de Paquico), por lo que reivindica su mayoría de edad y la eliminación del -_ico_, convirtiendo el primitivo hipocorístico en _Paco_. (Sobre _Paco_ tengo entendida también otra etimología, mucho más hermosa pero menos veraz).
El resto de hipocorísticos tiene la misma explicación: a niñas llamadas Carmen he oído decir su nombre como _Tamen_ o _Mamen_.
_Pepe_, por el contrario, no lo conozco como hipocorístico, sino como pronunciación de la sigla PP con que en las imágenes religiosas se reconocía a San José, el padre (*P*ater) en apariencia (*P*utativus) de Jesús (aunque este origen no sé si será muy científico).

Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

-
Gracias, Hosek, no lo sabía, ha sido instructivo y ameno, como siempre que salen niños por en medio  .


----------



## kep

Muchas gracias, *hosec*, por la explicación. Jamás había escuchado el término _hipocorístico_.
Según consulté en el DRAE, Pepe también es uno.


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina, en lenguaje coloquial le decimos "sobrenombres", y si se usa como adjetivo (en lenguaje escrito), dicen "apodado Fulano". (Además de las regias explicaciones que te han dado).


----------



## xeneize

Hola, creo que hablando muy pocos digan _hipocorísticos_, sino apodos, motes, sobrenombres...Igual, la explicación es muy linda, y la derivación del nombrte griego muy hermosa, como suele pasar con los nombres griegos...Gracias, Hosec.
Una duda nomás sobre lo de José.
Sabés, en italiano también su nombre diminutivo o hipocorístico es _Peppe_, pero el nombre completo italiano es _Giuseppe_...
_Peppe_ parecería nomás una acortación, y entonces sería raro que en italiano fuera una acortación, y en español, la misma forma, viniera de PP, no pensás??...
Además, en catalán también se dice _Josep_, y su diminutivo es _Pep_..igual, parece una acortación...¿qué opinás?
Saludos


----------



## mandarinita

Falta responderte que Beto es Alberto.
Nacho es Ignacio.
Pato es Patricia o Patricio.
Kiko también puede ser Federico (como en El Chavo  )
Y otro, Juancho es Juan Ignacio por lo general.


----------



## krolaina

¿Qué opináis sobre llamarlos "diminutivos"? Si Pepe es el diminutivo de José... ¿qué sería Pepito?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo siempre he llamado a este tipo de nombres como "nombres cortos de..." (no es muy científico lo sé). Por diminutivo entiendo lo que ha comentado Krol, de Pepe Pepito, de Pablo Pablito y así.

Luego están los apodos o motes que hacen referencia a una característica de la persona en cuestión, como ha apuntado Dontom, aunque con un matiz, en mi opinión, un mote suele tener una connotación despectiva, mientras que un apodo no.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Güicho o Wicho es para Luis, acá en México. Algunos otros apodos (o como les quieran llamar):

Chayo - Rosario
Paty - Patricia (he escuchado Patri a algunos españoles)
Chucho o Chuy para Jesús
Checo - Sergio
Kiki - Cristina
Lupe - Guadalupe (obviamente)
Chencho - Crescencio
Lencho - Lorenzo
Chente - Vicente
Chano- Luciano
Joaco - Joaquín
Poncho - Alfonso, Ildefonso
Chago - Santiago
Beto - Alberto, Roberto, Humberto, Filiberto, y todos los demas -bertos
Lacho - Horacio
Quique - Enrique
Cuco/a - Refugio
Mena - Jimena
Moncho - Ramón
Lalo - Eduardo
Cacho - Carlos
Coque - Jorge
Neto - Ernesto
Mini - Minerva
Neto - Ernesto
Paco y Pacho - Francisco
Nando - Fernando
Chabela - Isabel

Mamen para carmen no se usa acá en México. Es demasiado fácil para encontrarle doble sentido. De hecho aunque no sea fácil algunos lo hacen: ¿Quieres a Carlos (Carmela, Carla)? equivale a ¿Quieres sacarlos (sacármela, sacarla).

Sría interesante ver cómo les dicen a personas con estos (y otros nombres, claro) en otros países.

Recuerdo a un amigo poco agraciado al que le decían Rogaciano (por rogón y por marciano) y a otro bastante corpulento que le decían Romario (mitad ropero y mitad armario).

Me faltaba el mejor: el Trofeo (por trompudo y feo).


----------



## krolaina

Según el RAE:

ALIAS= Apodo o sobrenombre.

Apodo. Basándose en circunstancias o defectos corporales.
Sobrenombre. Se añade al apellido para diferenciar a dos personas que tienen el mismo.

Esto me ha desconcertado todavía más. Pepe entonces no sería ni el alias, ni el apodo ni el sobrenombre de José.

Me sigo quedando con "diminutivo"...


----------



## Jellby

xeneize said:


> Una duda nomás sobre lo de José.
> Sabés, en italiano también su nombre diminutivo o hipocorístico es _Peppe_, pero el nombre completo italiano es _Giuseppe_...
> _Peppe_ parecería nomás una acortación, y entonces sería raro que en italiano fuera una acortación, y en español, la misma forma, viniera de PP, no pensás??...
> Además, en catalán también se dice _Josep_, y su diminutivo es _Pep_..igual, parece una acortación...¿qué opinás?



Cierto. Muchas veces se da como origen de "Pepe" las siglas de "padre putativo" y para "Paco" ("pater comunitas"), pero creo que esas etimilogías son poco creíbles y algo fantasiosas.

Mucho más probable es que, como dices "Pepe" provenga del italiano o del catalán (o de alguna forma previa relacionada) y "Paco" parece ser que quizá tenga influencia del vasco, donde no existe (¿o no existía?) el sonido "f" y tendía a sustituirse por "p".

Como ya han mencionado, esos nombres se llaman "hipocorísticos":

*hipocorístico, ca.*
1. adj. Gram. Dicho de un nombre: Que, en forma diminutiva, abreviada o infantil, se usa como designación cariñosa, familiar o eufemística; p. ej., _Pepe_, _Charo_. U. t. c. s. m.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según tengo entendido, se les dice Pepe a los Josés porque en los frescos y representaciones de la Sagrada Familia normalmente a San José se le identificaba con las iniciales P.P. que como hosec explicaba más arriba significa Pater Putativus (siendo el verdadero padre Dios).


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

Un sobrenombre, apodo, alias, etc. es *chics*, por ejemplo , pero no lo son Pepe ni Paco ni Maica ni Merche. 

Éstos últimos son variantes o nombres cortos, también coloquialmente algunas personas los llaman diminutivos... sobretodo por que los hay que son Pepita, Dani, etc. La frontera entre diminutivo, nombre cariñoso, etc. es más o menos difusa, pero no se puede confundir un apelativo cariñoso o coloquial con un apodo. Yo podría tener como apodo Pepe (o Tangadesparto o La China) pero eso no implicaría que me llame Pepe o José. 

La Faraona es un apodo, Lola una variante coloquial de un nombre y Dolores su nombre.


----------



## chics

Ñé, ahora no sé si una se puede ya llamar Lola directamente... Bueno, era para explicar la diferencia.

Se me ocurre que seguro que en el registro civil explican qué nombre se pueden poner o no (en España en principio no es posible inscribirse como Paco) y lo llamarán de algún modo...

Ahí lo teneis. *Artículo 54 de la Ley 20/1994* de 6 de julio de 1994:
"Quedan prohibidos los nombres que objetivamente perjudiquen a la persona, así como los *diminutivos o variantes familiares y coloquiales* que no hayan alcanzado sustantividad, los que hagan confusa la identificación y los que induzcan a error en cuanto al sexo".

Supongo que Lola ha alcanzado "sustantividad", pero eso ya es otro tema...


----------



## airam

Pues para mí, estos "nombres" son tan usados, que se le llama nombre... Por ejemplo. Nacho es Ignacio. Y si preguntas a alguien, ¿cuál es tu nombre? Lo más seguro es que te diga Nacho. A no ser que seas su jefe y quiera ser más formal...

No sé, yo no considero que sea un apodo, sólo una variación del nombre...


----------



## Jellby

airam said:


> Pues para mí, estos "nombres" son tan usados, que se le llama nombre... Por ejemplo. Nacho es Ignacio. Y si preguntas a alguien, ¿cuál es tu nombre? Lo más seguro es que te diga Nacho. A no ser que seas su jefe y quiera ser más formal...



¡Noooo! Yo me llamo Ignacio y odio que me llamen Nacho (afortunadamente nadie lo hace), si me preguntan, siempre digo que me llamo Ignacio 

Vale, es un caso particular. Sí es cierto que si a alguien suelen llamarle Pepe, Paco, Javi, Toño, o lo que sea, y le preguntan su nombre en un contexto informal, dirá que se llama Pepe, Paco, Javi o Toño.


----------



## airam

Jellby said:


> ¡Noooo! Yo me llamo Ignacio y odio que me llamen Nacho (afortunadamente nadie lo hace), si me preguntan, siempre digo que me llamo Ignacio



Bueno Ignacio, yo me refería a si está acostumbrado a que le llamen Nacho... Lo mismo con Iñaki o Iñigo


----------



## Fernando

ToñoTorreón said:


> Kiki - Cristina



La mayoría de los apodos (lo de hipocorísticos me parece bien, pero me parece un término digamos, excesivo) se usan en España, excepto éste, que aquí sería de uso embarazoso. Preferimos "Cris".


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:


> La mayoría de los apodos (lo de hipocorísticos me parece bien, pero me parece un término digamos, excesivo) se usan en España, excepto éste, que aquí sería de uso embarazoso. Preferimos "Cris".



Yo conozco a señoras llamads "Quiqui" (o Kiki) y chicas llamadas "Chichi", de España de toda la vida  Creo que ninguna se llama Cristina, son más bien apodos (no derivan del nombre).


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> Yo me llamo Ignacio y odio que me llamen Nacho


 
Cuando nos enfademos contigo ya sabemos cómo llamarte. 



Fernando said:


> La mayoría de los apodos (lo de hipocorísticos me parece bien, pero me parece un término digamos, excesivo) se usan en España, excepto éste, que aquí sería de uso embarazoso. Preferimos "Cris".


 
Muy bueno. En el ejemplo de Fernando pasa lo mismo que con Ignacio y Nacho, no es que sean diminutivos (Ignacito o Cris/Cristi lo serían), pero...¿apodos?. Alguien comentó por ahí lo de la "desviación del nombre", me parece de lo más acertado.


----------



## xeneize

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según tengo entendido, se les dice Pepe a los Josés porque en los frescos y representaciones de la Sagrada Familia normalmente a San José se le identificaba con las iniciales P.P. que como hosec explicaba más arriba significa Pater Putativus (siendo el verdadero padre Dios).


 

Sí, esa será una etimología difundida popularmente, pero no explica la presencia de "Peppe" o "Pep" en italiano o catalán.
En estos idiomas, los respectivos diminutivos no se pueden sustentar en el criterio de las iniciales, ya que "PP" pronunciadas una detrás de la otra no vendrían a ser ni "Peppe" en italiano, ni "Pep" en catalán.

Según yo, lo de nombre cortos o diminutivos está bien.
"Nacho", como número de letras, es más corto que "Ignacio", y así, si se fijan, todos los demás ahí mencionados.
"Ignacito", al contrario, es más largo. En el caso de Ignacito, este nombre sería diminutivo en el sentido que es una variante que "empequñece" el nombre original mediante el sufijo diminutivo "ito".
En el caso de Nacho, vendría a ser diminutivo por ser una variante informal y justamente por reducir la longitud del nombre.
Por supuesto, el nombre correcto es hipocorísticos, pero si a algunos les parece algo aparatoso, entonces hay que buscar alternativas.
Lo que me parece seguro es que no son ni apodos, ni motes, ni sobrenombres, ya que esos son otra cosa, y también leyendo la definición que da el diccionario de estas tres palabras, creo que uno se da cuenta de que no tienen que ver.
Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Jellby said:


> Yo conozco a señoras llamads "Quiqui" (o Kiki) y chicas llamadas "Chichi", de España de toda la vida  Creo que ninguna se llama Cristina, son más bien apodos (no derivan del nombre).



No lo sabía. Me callo entonces, pero han debido de tener una infancia muy triste.


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:


> No lo sabía. Me callo entonces, pero han debido de tener una infancia muy triste.



Más que infancia, adolescencia 

Y quizá más divertida que triste, a saber de dónde les viene el apodo


----------



## hosec

xeneize said:


> Hola, creo que hablando muy pocos digan _hipocorísticos_, sino apodos, motes, sobrenombres...Igual, la explicación es muy linda, y la derivación del nombrte griego muy hermosa, como suele pasar con los nombres griegos...Gracias, Hosec.
> Una duda nomás sobre lo de José.
> Sabés, en italiano también su nombre diminutivo o hipocorístico es _Peppe_, pero el nombre completo italiano es _Giuseppe_...
> _Peppe_ parecería nomás una acortación, y entonces sería raro que en italiano fuera una acortación, y en español, la misma forma, viniera de PP, no pensás??...
> Además, en catalán también se dice _Josep_, y su diminutivo es _Pep_..igual, parece una acortación...¿qué opinás?
> Saludos


 

Hola:

No puedo estar más absolutamente de acuerdo contigo. (Ya advertí que esa explicación no me parecía muy científica, como la que hace derivar Paco de "Pater Comunitatis", abreviado en Pa Co para identificar a San Francisco).

Salud


----------



## Aniki mal

*



			Como se le puede apodar a ino que se llama cristian
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Jonno

Como ya se ha explicado, un apodo o mote es un nombre que se suele dar a una persona tomando como referencia alguna circunstancia personal (por ejemplo un defecto o algo familiar, laboral, etc.: Pedro "*el Cojo*" Fernández, Manuela "*la Lechera*" Márquez).

Lo que buscas es un hipocorístico o diminutivo, una derivación cariñosa del nombre. Lo que más he oído para Cristian es *Cris*, pero no es un nombre muy común en mi entorno así que no sé si puede haber otros.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Tuve un compañero de trabajo que se llamaba así y como era morochito le decíamos el Negro. 

Pero lo más común es "Cris" (Jonno, recién te leo). Y a partir de ahí el diluvio: Crisín, Cristi, Cricri... (la verdad, todos me parecen "poco serios" por no decir algo más fuerte...).


----------



## Rayines

Tina


----------



## Jonno

Rayines said:


> Tina



"Cris" ya me parece un poco ambiguo, pero llamar "Tina" a un hombre llamado Cristian me parece... raro  ¿Es habitual por allí o has confundido Cristian con Cristina?


----------



## Rayines

Jonno said:


> "Cris" ya me parece un poco ambiguo, pero llamar "Tina" a un hombre llamado Cristian me parece... raro  ¿Es habitual por allí o has confundido Cristian con Cristina?


Sí, absolutamente, creí que era Cristina. En Argentina no se pondría apodo a un Cristian, porque tanto Cris, como Cristi se usan para Cristina. Perdón por la confusión.


----------



## Jonno

Rayines said:


> En Argentina no se pondría apodo a un Cristian


Bueno, de apodo ya ha dicho Kaxgufen que a un compañero le pusieron "negro"


----------



## Kaxgufen

Rayines said:


> Sí, absolutamente, creí que era Cristina. En Argentina no se pondría apodo a un Cristian, porque tanto Cris, como Cristi se usan para Cristina. Perdón por la confusión.



Un poco por eso dije que me parecían poco serios esos hipocorísticos (¿así era, verdad?).
Van más para mujer que para varón, pero ya advertía Cervantes: Cosas veredes, Sancho...


----------

